# Ultrasonic Cleaner



## TonyR (Sep 5, 2010)

Are the ultrasonic cleaners any good, Thinking of getting one is there any preference, or anything to look for

Cheers

Tony


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Good ones are very good, cheap ones are OK. Plenty on eBay, from less than Â£20 to more than Â£1k. The cheapies are OK for occasional use (couple of times a week), but they usually have a fixed timer, no heater, and low power.

What do you want to clean, and what's your budget?


----------



## TonyR (Sep 5, 2010)

Thinking about cleaning clock parts and watches. Not sure how to go about cleaning the watches. Do you immerse the whole watch in it. or just the movement then dry it off.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I've been considering one of these as well.

I did see something that looked like it would do the job in Maplin.

A James (JPL) 8050H model down from Â£99.99 to Â£79.99

42.5KHz and a heater to 65 degrees C.

Digital controls.

Like you I don't know anything about these. Research last week showed that you can easily spend Â£250-400

I'm probably going to get this model.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Heater I use boiling water in mine and that works well! Ok the plastic tray has warped but that doesn't matter. :lol:


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

TonyR said:


> Thinking about cleaning clock parts and watches. Not sure how to go about cleaning the watches. Do you immerse the whole watch in it. or just the movement then dry it off.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Tony


Both clocks and watches really need to be completely stripped for cleaning. While it is possible to buy all-in-one rinse and lube products for watches, these are only really designed for very cheap watches, where the value doesn't justify the time spent to do a proper job. If you don't completely dismantle the movement, you can't clean the pivots and jewel holes properly, or get the oil in the right places.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

TonyR said:


> Thinking about cleaning clock parts and watches. Not sure how to go about cleaning the watches. Do you immerse the whole watch in it. or just the movement then dry it off.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Tony


I like your sense of humour, good to laugh first thing in the morning, Do you use muck off from Halfords at the moment, it works well on my bike and car. :wallbash:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

My Aldi cheapie is very good for bracelets, cases etc, and at less than Â£20 a few years back, has paid it's way many times over.

For cleaning fluid; water, meths and 'washing up liquid' as Blue Peter used to say.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

chris l said:


> My Aldi cheapie is very good for bracelets, cases etc, and at less than Â£20 a few years back, has paid it's way many times over.
> 
> For cleaning fluid; water, meths and 'washing up liquid' as Blue Peter used to say.


I got one of those to , as you say excellent for cleaning bracelets .

Do you use the meths neat or do you dilute or mix it with anything ?


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

use a proprietry ultrasonic cleaning fluid if you want the job done well. Something with ammonia is the one of the best.


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes, proper ultrasonic cleaner for brass and watch/clock parts. I prefer ammonia-based (Horolene) for clock parts, L&R ammonia-free for watch parts. Warm water and a dash of Fairy works perfectly on cases, bracelets, etc.


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Cookson [trade counter in Hatton Garden / Hockley, Jewellery Quarters] offer a good selection in both quality and cost.

The results you get vary dramatically with the machine and the fluid you use.

My advice is to get the best unit you can afford.

It will pay off with the results and it will last a lot longer.

regards steve


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

If i could add my 10p worth.... Meadows & passmore now do an enviromentally friendly clock / watch cleaning solution for ultrasonics, ideal as it a) does not burn your lungs and stink the place out and B) not a hazardous chemical, it's had a good write up & i hope to try some myself next week :yes:


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

harryblakes7 said:


> If i could add my 10p worth.... Meadows & passmore now do an enviromentally friendly clock / watch cleaning solution for ultrasonics, ideal as it a) does not burn your lungs and stink the place out and B) not a hazardous chemical, it's had a good write up & i hope to try some myself next week :yes:


I saw that advertised in one of their fliers, and I'd consider using it when my Horolene runs out. Can you report back with your verdict, after you've tried it, please?


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I purchased a James ultrasonic cleaner from Maplin (Tottenham Court Road) tonite - Â£79.99 for the ultra 8050H model.

First impressions (and after cleaning the 20yr+ bracelet from my Seiko, the wifes diamond earings and my glasses) is ....... VERY IMPRESSED.

A well made unit, not cheap looking with nice but simple LED controls.

I think the only thing it lacks (and should have come with I think) is a fine mesh basket. The plastic grill is OK, but small items just fall through it.

I've just ordered some Horogrene from the ebay store, tonites first tests were with pre-warmed water with a bit of fairy liquid.

I also discovered that the bracelet link pin remover I purchased from RLT came with a 'hidden' bonus. I'd always wondered why it rattled but had just dismissed it as a manufacturing 'feature'. Well, having snapped off the fine pin pusher at the w/e, I was about to scrap it when I thought I'd explore the rattle. There's a hidden compartment underneath with ............. a spare pin pusher. Excellent!!


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

A tip for ultrasonic owners fed up with "losing" small parts - half fill the tank with clean water, then put your parts and cleaning fluid in a margarine tub, placing the tub in the tank.

Cleaning is hardly affected, you won't lose parts, and the tank stays clean.

I've also used glass jars and aerosol can lids in the same way.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

Sir Alan said:


> I also discovered that the bracelet link pin remover I purchased from RLT came with a 'hidden' bonus. I'd always wondered why it rattled but had just dismissed it as a manufacturing 'feature'. Well, having snapped off the fine pin pusher at the w/e, I was about to scrap it when I thought I'd explore the rattle. There's a hidden compartment underneath with ............. a spare pin pusher. Excellent!!


Happy Days !! :grin:

:good:


----------



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

All good advice, but ........................ how do you dry the parts afterwards?


----------

